# dippy low growers for a pond?



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

im building a 418 gallon pond right now in my basement this is it the inside demensions are 7 foot long 43 inchs wide and 2 feet high









wen finished it will be tiled fully with silicone in the joints

the subsrate will be organic soil mixed with small gravel for compacting reasons

the lighting will be 2 100 watt metal halides 1 directly over both different sections of plants

my question is simple 1 side of the pond will have water hyicynth or flowering lily pads the other side i was to do a low grass of maybe micro sword or some thing along those lines

dippy some plants that would work in this situation a hyicyth style and a low grass style could you give me the names to 2 that you think would grow best in this situation ? thanks i know my wpg is like .5 but these lights will be directy over the planted areas and with it only being 24 i should be alright ?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

bumpy bumpy bump hahahahaahah


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

41'? Really? Wait a day...

Hyacinths or mini lilies might not be bad.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

How about _Nymphea micrantha_ and _Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'_?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> How about _Nymphea micrantha_ and _Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'_?


so your saying pygmy sword shain and tiger lotus oh yeah i found this site it has all plant pics and sci names and it actully has a huge list of plants

http://hippocampus-bildarchiv.de/db/eng/20...Waterplants.htm

well dippy /// ok /// my girl is kinda in love with hycinths so im gonna have to give water hycenith a try also this will be for a breeding attemp at my 11 cariba so as ive heard they breed in hycinths in the dams over there //

as far as the low grower goes

// pygmy sword chain sounds good /// but i heard you say some were that dwarf hairgrass would grow in 1.5 wpg and no co2 so what about that? /// although the lighter green of the pygmy would really pop /// now im torn /// oh and you had to pick/// tiger lotus // my fav plant///// had to go and do that huh hhahahahha they do have a very nice real red lotus on that site ill look again and get the true name

hey i just saw a pic of the hycenth on plant geek and it seems like it was growing between the lilly pads so maybe 2 plants at the end of the pond maybe lillys and hycenth what do you think de?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> 41'? Really? Wait a day...
> 
> Hyacinths or mini lilies might not be bad.


what am i waiting a day for are you saying that my pond is not 4 feet wide what are you getting at with the 41' thing if you going for square feet its 56 squarefeet and is so much bigger than it looks

oh i just measured it again my bad its 43 inchs wide and it 1 inch over 7 feet long

whats a mini lilly that might work


----------



## viper2g (Nov 8, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> 41'? Really? Wait a day...
> 
> Hyacinths or mini lilies might not be bad.


what am i waiting a day for are you saying that my pond is not 4 feet wide what are you getting at with the 41' thing if you going for square feet its 56 squarefeet and is so much bigger than it looks

oh i just measured it again my bad its 43 inchs wide and it 1 inch over 7 feet long

whats a mini lilly that might work
[/quote]
I think he was referring to your bump 41 minutes later.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

oh hahahahhahah yeah i guess i was kinda late or was i kinda early hahahha


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think hairgrass is good for this tank, because you need to do maintenance on dwarf hairgrass more often than the chain sword.
Plus in low light the hairgrass would take forever to grow. Your call ultimately, but if it was my choice I'd go for the plant that would grow faster, and be easier to prune--by the way your setup is


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I don't think hairgrass is good for this tank, because you need to do maintenance on dwarf hairgrass more often than the chain sword.
> Plus in low light the hairgrass would take forever to grow. Your call ultimately, but if it was my choice I'd go for the plant that would grow faster, and be easier to prune--by the way your setup is


chain sword it is dumb qestion but thats not a nother name for micro sword right and would micro sword be ok or is that to high maintanince as well

dippy your right on the money about maintaince as im not bigg on getting a pair of waders to do the maintaince hahahahah

now what about this water hyicenth of flowering lilly pads oh and oh yes a mangrove tree oh yeahhhhhh


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

'Microsword' is actually _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_.

'Pygmy chain sword' is _Echinodorus tenellus_.

Microsword would be hard to prune in your setup I think as well. Not to mention it is a slow grower as well. 
The chain sword IMO would be the easiest plant to put in there for a carpeting grass. If it gets too out of hand you just gently rip it out, do a water change, and replant. The most you would have to do is cut some old leaves off that might have GSA or BBA on them.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks dippy now what about water hycenth or lilll pads do you have any knoweldge on them


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> thanks dippy now what about water hycenth or lilll pads do you have any knoweldge on them


If you want to try the water hycenth, go ahead! they need lots of light, but I think you got that.

The _Nymphaea micrantha _is a type of lilly, from Africa. I grew that spiecie before, and it is very easy. I know this one lfs that sells the water hycenth around here.. I never went that route
Should be easy as well


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> thanks dippy now what about water hycenth or lilll pads do you have any knoweldge on them


If you want to try the water hycenth, go ahead! they need lots of light, but I think you got that.

The _Nymphaea micrantha _is a type of lilly, from Africa. I grew that spiecie before, and it is very easy. I know this one lfs that sells the water hycenth around here.. I never went that route
Should be easy as well
[/quote]

yeah the light thing will be fine a metal halide over each planted area im trying to leave some darker room /water for the cariba

thanks dippy as always youve bin super helpful thanks


----------

